# Hippocampus Vina del Mar, Chile



## DebBrown (Feb 22, 2013)

I just got an exchange here for January 3-10, 2014.  When I requested it, I thought I had heard good things about this resort but now looking at the tripadvisor posts, I'm a little concerned.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...pus_Resort_Club-Concon_Valparaiso_Region.html

It seems isolated plus the comment about the staff not speaking English or attempting to help English speaking guests concerns me.

Has anyone been there?  Should I give this back to II?

Deb


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Feb 26, 2013)

DebBrown said:


> I just got an exchange here for January 3-10, 2014.  When I requested it, I thought I had heard good things about this resort but now looking at the tripadvisor posts, I'm a little concerned.
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...pus_Resort_Club-Concon_Valparaiso_Region.html
> 
> ...



My vote is "yes", give it back to II.


----------

